# I cut this today



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

this was cut today....what do I do next

......


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

glue the ends and let it dry out.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

thanks my friend...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If you're in a hurry, boil it in heavily salted water for about 20 minutes. Dry it for a couple of hours at about 140 degrees.

You can also dry it in a microwave. Most recommend short bursts, about 20 seconds with a couple of minutes between blasts.

Or, and I have done this, trim it a bit long (about 1/2 inch on each end. Smooth the ends and band it up. Green forks shoot just as well as dried forks. The extra length is in case you get some cracks as the fork is drying.


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

I stick mine in the microwave mate, like what has been said, short burst's and let it cool between them


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't want to shoot it yet...I want it so I can carve it and sand it... :neener:


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Ghost...when do I debark it???? and how long to dry it????


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

It depends you have to wait un till its dry or it will crack if it cracks you can do like the one I sent you and cut the crack and glue paper and glue it back together and pin then finish it off.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

nice Y natural fork


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

thanks crapshot


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice fork! What kind of wood is it? I have found that some woods take longer to dry and it seems it also depends on what time of the year you cut it as well. I had a huge almond fork split on me, even after I had glued the ends, it was harvested in spring, more moisture in the limbs at that time of the year, even though it was from a dying tree. Good luck!


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

it is maple PC..I cut it yesterday May 5...Hey it will be my cinco de mayo slingshot!!


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i like to check out tree piles left be behind by tree trimmers for edison took some nice forks out of hines park


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I will have to look for these kind of piles..thanks

Dennis


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

if you cut some new ones cut them over size that if they crack during drying you can cut what you want


----------

